# desperately seeking reputable breeder!



## KellieD (May 19, 2013)

I just graduated from my master's program after years of hard work! Now that I've graduated, my family and I decided that it was finally time that I could get a golden retriever puppy. I've been wanting one forever but finally it is the right time for us. I've been looking online and it is nearly IMPOSSIBLE to tell a good breeder from those dreaded "backyard" breeders that I've read so much about. I realize that the reputable breeder's do not come cheap and I'm willing to pay to get a healthy pup!Does anyone know of reputable breeders in the Maryland area? I've seen some old posts about breeder's in the Maryland area but they are at least a few years old. I am also willing to branch out of Maryland into the surrounding states, such as PA, VA, etc. I am even willing to go anywhere across the east coast to find the right pup for my family. I will be spending the next few months studying for my nurse practitioner exam so I wanted to get our puppy soon as I will have unlimited time for training and lovin! Now I see that might not be an option as many breeder's I've seen either don't have litters available or are all spoken for. I really need help from Golden Retriever enthusiasts! I am ready for a lifelong (a dog's life anyway!) commitment and my family is ready for our new addition! I really hope someone out there can help us!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

My Max comes from Delmarva Goldens. Very well respected, very much a reputable breeder. I highly recommend her.
http://delmarvagoldens.com/

She is in northern Maryland.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Contact either Chesapeake Golden Retriever Club or Potomac Valley Golden Retriever club. They have breeder referrals and thats how I found my Lilly. My breeder isnt breeding yet,probably not until fall now. She is in MD. Her name is Joan Taylor, she actually does the breeder referrals for Potomac Club. Also, recommend Lycians Golden, Eldorados, and Chantelles Golden Retrievers.


----------



## KellieD (May 19, 2013)

*Breeder's Referrals*

I've contacted many of the clubs around the Maryland area and no one seems to have any litters available. If anyone knows of any reputable breeder's on the East Coast with current litters available I would love their names! Thanks for your responses- we are going to keep looking for that special pup to be a new addition to our family!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunfire Golden Retrievers - Litters

If there's any pups left in the Darwin x Goldie litter, they will be ready to go home next month. But you would need to talk to the breederto see if this litter would be a good fit for your family


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

If you are willing to travel to Ontario, Goldnotes have puppies going home at the end of June. I do not know that any are left, although it appears they may have another litter as well. 

There are a couple of forum members that have Goldnote puppies, and I have met a number of them myself. 

Goldnote Golden Retrievers - Available Puppies


----------



## sweetangle (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi just want to let you know I will hopefully be getting my puppy from Bruce in spring or next litter. I was talking with him on phone amazing man. You were very right on recamnding him as a great breeder to get a new puppy for my family and our first golddie 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetangle (Oct 28, 2013)

Goldnote golden retrievers 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

All Right! Congratulations!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Breeders*

One of the best Golden Retriever breeders on the east coast is in Va. Colebrook Goldens in Harrisonburg, Va is rated the #6 breeder of Goldens in the world. Just be prepared to pay well and have to wait for a while. I got my Golden from a lesser know breeder in Floyd, Va (High Endeavor Golden Retrievers) and they were great. All of their goldens are AKC registered. I am very happy with bentley and he is an awesome dog.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I got my pup from www.gazngoldens.com in Towanda, PA.
She is planning an upcoming breeding of Piper in January.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Bentman2 said:


> One of the best Golden Retriever breeders on the east coast is in Va. Colebrook Goldens in Harrisonburg, Va is rated the #6 breeder ofGoldens in the world. Just be prepared to pay well and have to wait for a while. I got my Golden from a lesser know breeder in Floyd, Va (High Endeavor Golden Retrievers) and they were great. All of their goldens are AKC registered. I am very happy with bentley and he is an awesome dog.


Having been in Goldens for more than 30 years, and never once realizing there were people who called themselves the #_ breeder in the world, I went to the Colebrook site. Not even one of their dogs are titled, they ship puppies, they have 3 litters coming in the next few months, they breed to their own stud dog- I didn't look up all of their dogs, but two of the upcoming litters' sire doesn't have a listed eye clearance and his heart clearance was done by a pet vet, not a cardiologist.. I'm sure there is more I'd be worried about there, but I spent only a few minutes on the site and that was enough for me to be concerned.
I'd be curious to know what organization rated these folks as #6 in the world! These are things I would caution puppy seekers to be cautious with, so really seriously, I would be interested in the source of that rating. Thanks!


----------



## Momoftwins (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi there, I am considering a litter in west Virginia from starrise goldens. Her litter will be ready to go home the first week of December, the pups are 5 weeks now. The info is all on her website. Good luck!


----------



## Goldengolden (Mar 13, 2020)

I wish I had seen this thread before we decided to get a puppy from Colebrook. Our experience was not good at all. I would recommend finding a different breeder.


----------



## Golden148 (Apr 14, 2020)

Please avoid Colebrook Golden Retrievers. My puppy was diagnosed with SAS and moderate aortic insufficiency. They line breed unhealthy lines and dogs underage before final clearances can be done.


----------

